# Secrets of Roman villa's past



## Rosemary (Aug 27, 2010)

A Roman villa that lay undisturbed for more than 1,000 years is finally giving up its secrets.

Archaeologists believe a site just uncovered at Butleigh, near Glastonbury, helps to fill in some of the missing gaps of Somerset's history.

For centuries the piece of land, known as Beggar's Field, has seen little more activity than the pasturing of cattle.

With permission of the tenant farmer Richard Chaddock, Absolute Archaeology has recently completed its second training dig of the site, uncovering a late Roman villa that shows evidence of continual occupation into the so-called "Dark Ages".

A Roman villa that lay undisturbed for more than 1,000 years is finally giving up its secrets.


----------

